

Picasa Web experiencing outage.. blogger blogs affected too. - nicpottier
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Picasa/thread?tid=2f5092e53d4653e5&hl=en

======
wendroid
The fallacies are summarized as follows: 1\. The network is reliable. ...

